# \m/ Only good Metal \m/



## ThinkingGreen (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm talking epic fucking metal. Something with some balls!! Like the following. In my personal experience, I couldn't help but notice the absolute most amazing genre of metal. _Technical metal_. You know the kind of music that just blows your mind!! Here are some videos for your enjoyment. Let me know what cha think! 

*Gorod- Programmers Of Decline*(FUCKING EPIC)

*Gorod- Guilty Of Dispersal*(Intense)

*Gorod- Gilded Cage*(Another EPIC one!!)

*The Faceless- Planetary Duality I*(Hideous Revelation)
Here is the second part to that bad ass tune! 

*The Faceless- Planetary Duality II* (A Prophecies Fruition)

*Decapitated- Post Organic* (This band got me into Metal)

*Meshuggah - Bleed *(Polyrhythmatic Metal)

*Meshuggah- Rational Gaze* (Not the right video but same song)

*Meshuggah- ObZen* (A good one)

*Amon Amarth - "The Pursuit of Vikings"*(Viking Metal!!)

*Psyclon Nine - Parasitic*(I enjoy this shit) 

*Psyclon Nine - Scar Of The Deceiver*(Just give it a listening to)


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry, I had some bad links there for a minute..


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Feb 21, 2010)

Bump! Come on RIU, I know someone here has a good taste in music? I hope..


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 21, 2010)

technical metal.... so basically a band that actually know what it's doing.. 

i like the whole range of metal from your amon amarth, arch enemy to things like avenged sevenfold (waking the fallen, their other albums were a bit crap).

i find avenged sevenfold to be "technical" they had a kick ass drummer, may he rest peacefuly or not, and some sick guitar work. as i say though, i liked waking the fallen for it's vocals and roaring, whereas now they're all soppy like.

i also like people like in flames, il nino, soulfly, machinehead, mushroomhead, murderdolls, pantera etc etc etc i just like lots really, of all geners, but equally dislike just as much in all genres, cus by god there are some terrible terrible terrible metal bands out there


----------



## AnonymousGrower (Feb 21, 2010)

Gotta love metal, sorry to say I can't stand some of the shit you posted. Gorod had some great instrumental work, I must say, vocals were really weak though. Listened to decapitated as well, vocals were a bit better, lyrics fucking sucked, couldn't take it anymore. As for metal goes, All That Remains has the most respect in my book, solid vocals, very musically aware band members, cool people, great music. Great thread though.


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Feb 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> technical metal.... so basically a band that actually know what it's doing..
> 
> i like the whole range of metal from your amon amarth, arch enemy to things like avenged sevenfold (waking the fallen, their other albums were a bit crap).
> 
> ...


Agreed. There are some terrible bands out there. Seriously bad.. Technical Metal is really the genre with the most talent in it. By far!! Gorod and The Faceless, have some sick fucking music! AX7, I really used to like, but the vocals really really got to me! They sucked so bad I couldn't bear listening to them any longer..
AX7 is so far from Technical Metal, It's not even funny.. AX7 doesn't have half the balls, Gorod has. Or any other band I've posted has..




AnonymousGrower said:


> Gotta love metal, sorry to say I can't stand some of the shit you posted. Gorod had some great instrumental work, I must say, vocals were really weak though. Listened to decapitated as well, vocals were a bit better, lyrics fucking sucked, couldn't take it anymore. As for metal goes, All That Remains has the most respect in my book, solid vocals, very musically aware band members, cool people, great music. Great thread though.



Okay, So Gorod is my favorite Metal band, by far. Vocals could use a tiny bit of work.. Decapitated, they are good as a band. Lyrically, you're right. You should give the faceless a shot. They are similar to Gorod, and better than Decapitated. Lyrically, they are the shit!! 
All that remains? Really man? I find them to be more a long the lines of mainstream metal, radio metal in other words... I'm not a big fan, they just don't have the balls of steel like good metal bands do. Like Gorod.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 21, 2010)

meshugga is sick!.. but i listen to alot more shit with brutal break downs!

-emmure
-the acacia strain
-lamb of god

shit along those lines! but any metal is good metal as long as theres some sick breakdowns!!!


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Feb 21, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> meshugga is sick!.. but i listen to alot more shit with brutal break downs!
> 
> -emmure
> -the acacia strain
> ...


Honestly, Break downs are over rated. They have a good sound to them, but that's not what makes or breaks a song or band.. The Acacia Strain is really good, so is LoG. Emmure, I haven't listen to yet. Also, I'm a big fan of Meshuggah! I remember the first time I heard them. It just happen to of been the first time I did LSD. I saw the music video to Bleed!! FUCKING EPIC man!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 21, 2010)

to each their own, i've never heard amon amarth put out anything i'd call propper musical talent, great band, but nothing amazing in the technical side, wheras a7x have some crazy abilities. sidewinders guitar duet is kick ass, and i personally fecking love the vocals from waking the fallen, have never found a band or album that can quite pull that off.

to each their own though  i listened to gorad programmers of decline and thout it to be bollcos, sounds like a shit alternative to finntroll. can't find much technical wow in there at all, and being a former music student, i know what i'm looking for on the whole, but yes, to each their own 

edit: just listened to gorad gilded cage and again, i can't find this technical metal, look ma, double bass!


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Feb 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> to each their own, i've never heard amon amarth put out anything i'd call propper musical talent, great band, but nothing amazing in the technical side, wheras a7x have some crazy abilities. sidewinders guitar duet is kick ass, and i personally fecking love the vocals from waking the fallen, have never found a band or album that can quite pull that off.
> 
> to each their own though  i listened to gorad programmers of decline and thout it to be bollcos, sounds like a shit alternative to finntroll. can't find much technical wow in there at all, and being a former music student, i know what i'm looking for on the whole, but yes, to each their own
> 
> edit: just listened to gorad gilded cage and again, i can't find this technical metal, look ma, double bass!


You must either be retarded, or just def.. 

Ax7 really isn't that good at all.. Sidewinder however, is my favorite song by them.. yet it still isn't anything crazy.. I can play the whole song on guitar. Yet, I still have a hard fucking time playing basically any gorod. Since you're experienced in the field of music, maybe you would start noticing Gorod, also plays with Polyrhythms. Something about 85% of people just don't understand. Listen to all of the song Prgrammers of Decline. You'll see what I mean. And if you think Ax7 has some sweeping abilities, listen to this song. They sweep for a minute in this one, and it's so far from simple, It makes my balls hurt!! Here's the link. (Disavow Your God) Give this song a little bit, to really get flowing.


----------



## ThinkingGreen (Feb 21, 2010)

oh and about the Amon Amarth, I wasn't talking about them being a complete band. Because honestly, they are missing a good bit. But they are still headbanging good!


----------



## AnonymousGrower (Feb 21, 2010)

ThinkingGreen said:


> All that remains? Really man? I find them to be more a long the lines of mainstream metal, radio metal in other words... I'm not a big fan, they just don't have the balls of steel like good metal bands do. Like Gorod.


What do you mean, they don't have the 'balls of steel' like good metal bands do? They for one understand music theory a hell of a lot more than most bands do, and they also have arguably the most solid clean and scream vocals i have ever heard. I would have to say the best screaming i have ever heard comes from august burns red. Listen to tattered on my sleeve or focus shall not fail by All That Remains, maybe you will think that is more 'ballsy' for you, which is bullshit to have to say in the first place. Just because a band incorporates clean vocals and melodic themes into their songs doesn't mean they aren't 'man' enough or whatever the hell you were trying to say. But anyways, this darkened heart is probably the album you would like most out of any of theirs.

Focus Shall Not Fail:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo-IM6wsFS8

Tattered On My Sleeve:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPk_Jau8MIQ


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 21, 2010)

ThinkingGreen said:


> You must either be retarded, or just def..


i'd say you're maybe, what, 17?


----------



## AnonymousGrower (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey guys, forgot about the most important band of all, Thyateira! Their a local band that one of my good buddies is in, they are pretty close to hitting it big from what i can tell, check it out though.

Sincerely The Selfless:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmK-XUMLGY4

Through Dark Eyes:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fILeQUhr1GY

MySpace page:
http://www.myspace.com/thyateira


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 21, 2010)

just listening to sincerely the selfless.

LOVE IT!


----------



## AnonymousGrower (Feb 21, 2010)

ThinkingGreen said:


> You must either be retarded, or just def..
> 
> Ax7 really isn't that good at all.. Sidewinder however, is my favorite song by them.. yet it still isn't anything crazy.. I can play the whole song on guitar. Yet, I still have a hard fucking time playing basically any gorod. Since you're experienced in the field of music, maybe you would start noticing Gorod, also plays with Polyrhythms. Something about 85% of people just don't understand. Listen to all of the song Prgrammers of Decline. You'll see what I mean. And if you think Ax7 has some sweeping abilities, listen to this song. They sweep for a minute in this one, and it's so far from simple, It makes my balls hurt!! Here's the link. (Disavow Your God) Give this song a little bit, to really get flowing.


I am so sick of this kind of shit when it comes to music. Alright sweet dude, you can play one of their songs, doesn't mean you have the talent to write such a piece. Music doesn't have to be 'technical' to be good, but i also have to argue that really dumbed down songs (aka punk rock shit like blink 182) are just fucking retarded. It doesn't matter if a song is hard to play for fuck's sake, it is the music that someone had to actually write and refine through months, sometimes years, of practice and dedication. Next time you think a song is good just because it is ridiculously hard to play, think again... Jesus fucking christ


----------



## AnonymousGrower (Feb 21, 2010)

By the way... so subscribed to this thread!


----------



## AnonymousGrower (Feb 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> just listening to sincerely the selfless.
> 
> LOVE IT!


Yeah they are really good, so happy to hear you like em!

Heres another one that me and my friend listen to all the fuckin time, ESPECIALLY WHEN WE ARE BAKED!

Our Mutual Graves:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbwk706qNNo


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 21, 2010)

i'll get on that one in a bit man, gotta roll up another 

and i have to say for me, music is as much about the quiet and sometimes silence, as it is about the loud and adrenalin rich.

i feel a lot of metal comes out sounding like shit because it's start RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADADADADABABABABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRR stop. there needs to be depth to the song and whatnot to sound like a druid or something


----------



## AnonymousGrower (Feb 21, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i'll get on that one in a bit man, gotta roll up another
> 
> and i have to say for me, music is as much about the quiet and sometimes silence, as it is about the loud and adrenalin rich.
> 
> i feel a lot of metal comes out sounding like shit because it's start RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADADADADABABABABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRR stop. there needs to be depth to the song and whatnot to sound like a druid or something


Yeah I totally agree, you ever heard of protest the hero?


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Hopefully I'm not hijacking here...

Do you guys have any favorite bands that don't have vocals that try to sound like a growly monster, or get all high and operatic?
I'm so out of touch the only examples I can think of with good sounding vocals are pretty top 40 - metallica, tool, etc.. 
I tried finding new stuff a while ago and came up with a few, but nothing really caught on with me. I liked the sound of Ark alright I guess, but felt like I was listening to christian metal, which really rubs me the wrong way. I can't think of other bands I tried out off the top of my head... my memory = not so good.


----------



## Dimefan89 (Feb 21, 2010)

Not impressed........Pantera is where it's at. Also Megadeth, Ozzy, and Black Label Society. As for newer bands...... Trivium or Bullet for my valentine.


----------



## AnonymousGrower (Feb 21, 2010)

Leothwyn said:


> Hopefully I'm not hijacking here...
> 
> Do you guys have any favorite bands that don't have vocals that try to sound like a growly monster, or get all high and operatic?
> I'm so out of touch the only examples I can think of with good sounding vocals are pretty top 40 - metallica, tool, etc..
> I tried finding new stuff a while ago and came up with a few, but nothing really caught on with me. I liked the sound of Ark alright I guess, but felt like I was listening to christian metal, which really rubs me the wrong way. I can't think of other bands I tried out off the top of my head... my memory = not so good.


Breaking Benjamin, Avenged Sevenfold (city of evil) are two good ones i can give you.

Another one is Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 21, 2010)

Dimefan89 said:


> Not impressed........Pantera is where it's at. Also Megadeth, Ozzy, and Black Label Society. As for newer bands...... Trivium or Bullet for my valentine.


black label society are fantastic. got a ticking off at work jsut the other ady for having it on too loud. i love getting ready for work with hangover music. i recently figured i'd update my knowlede and downlaoded the blessed hellride which is a really good album from what i rememeber so far 

and does anyone know the name of the live festival in moscow that pantera acdc(? could be totally and utterly making that up, wno knowwws, noes knows, nose, nose, nose, words are funny) and metallica played at a while back. there was a fecking great dvdrip of it but i cna't seem to find it bless my cannabis beffudled stella twatted mind


----------



## 24/7/420 (Feb 21, 2010)

Can't say I like your choice in metal much but at least you like to rock.

Pantera, megadeath, hast the day (Christan rock. album Burning bridges), Dark Tranquility album character, All that remains, Hate breed, Ozzy well the list goes on but here are some of my fav.

*Haste the day. * http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9wk_R-ecu4 AWESOME fucking skater!!!!!, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2ZfUW-cmlk.


*Dark Tranquillity. *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huaamWqF5Hg, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jNgM30oNoY&feature=related


*All that remains*. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mo-IM6wsFS8&feature=related, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPPbxFj_Sew&feature=related. All that remains is FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 21, 2010)

AnonymousGrower said:


> Breaking Benjamin, Avenged Sevenfold (city of evil) are two good ones i can give you.
> 
> Another one is Bullet For My Valentine


Thanks! I checked them out... not really my thing though. They have a bit of a boy-band feel to them. (No offense meant). Teen love songs don't fit with metal and punk for me. Give me cheesy death, demon, curses songs over that any day. 

I appreciate the reply though.


----------



## Leothwyn (Feb 22, 2010)

Even though most of the examples were the monster/growly vocals that I'm not so into, I was looking forward to hearing more of peoples favorite bands...


----------

